

Rails & Security - Egor Homakov slides from DevConf, Moscow - thibaut_barrere
http://homakov.blogspot.fr/2012/06/slides-rails-security-from-devconf.html

======
thibaut_barrere
These slides really need more exposure in my opinion.

